# wo und wie am besten pc spiele verkaufen?



## DBGTKING (22. Dezember 2012)

hallo Leute,

ich habe ein interessantes thema.In meiner nähen  Umgeung gibt es fast keinen laden der noch pc spiele ankaufen tut.Das wird sich leider nicht mehr ändern weil es anscheinend sich mit gebrauchten poc spielen nichts mehr verdinenen lässt.Da kam mir amazon in den sinn,doch ich hörte von horenden kosten und einer sagte mir spiele ab 18 würden mit eienr extra gebür versehen sein.Aber wo sollte das denn bei amazon denn stehen oder kriegt man das per schreiben zugeschiegt.
Nartürlich habe ich nicht mehr so viele ab 18 spiele die ich auch verkaufen würde aber trotzdem kein plan.Auch andere spiele möchte ich verkaufen.Und noch was ich habe ja garnicht geschrieben wo,ich komme aus bayern auserhalb würde sich das verkaufen ja auch nicht lohnen und wer von euch kennt sich gut in München oder Ingolstadt denn aus von euch?

Um eien paar spiele als beispiel zu nennen sind gta 4,World in Conflict,Midtown Madness 2 usw,wer von euch interesse hat kann sich aber auch bei mir per mail bei mir melden.
Danke schon mal im Voraus für die hilfe.


----------



## Sharidan (1. Januar 2013)

Morgen und gutes Neues Jahr 

Also wenn du Spiele Verkaufen willst würde mir Spontan Ebay einfallen, oder andere Plattformen.
Ansonsten könntest du es bei Gamestop versuchen, sofern es den bei euch in Deutschland auch gibt. Die nehmen gebrauchte Games zumindest noch an was ich weiß.

Nur kurz zu einem von dir erwähnten Titel: GTA IV ist Account gebunden, das heißt sofern du es nicht Original Verschweißt hast wirst du das ohnehin nicht los bekommen.


----------



## Andi482 (1. Januar 2013)

solange die accounts nicht "registriert" sind wie bei Steam o.ä. kannst du es auch mal bei MOMOX:de probieren....


----------



## Murdoch (1. Januar 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Morgen und gutes Neues Jahr
> 
> Also wenn du Spiele Verkaufen willst würde mir Spontan Ebay einfallen, oder andere Plattformen.
> Ansonsten könntest du es bei Gamestop versuchen, sofern es den bei euch in Deutschland auch gibt. Die nehmen gebrauchte Games zumindest noch an was ich weiß.
> ...


 
Ebay ist aber echt bescheiden. Man kann keine Titel die ab 18 sind verkaufen. Mittlerweile sind das ja leider viele. Habe hier auch noch viele liegen, roteerdbeere find ich net so dolle, ist aber auch noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Januar 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ebay ist aber echt bescheiden. Man kann keine Titel die ab 18 sind verkaufen. Mittlerweile sind das ja leider viele. Habe hier auch noch viele liegen, roteerdbeere find ich net so dolle, ist aber auch noch ne Möglichkeit.


 Ähm, wieso finde ich dann 101 Treffer bei Ebay wenn ich nach "GTA IV" suche? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. Januar 2013)

In München gibt's doch nen Gamestop, falls der nicht im letzten halben Jahr zugemacht hat


----------



## Murdoch (1. Januar 2013)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ähm, wieso finde ich dann 101 Treffer bei Ebay wenn ich nach "GTA IV" suche?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Auch von privat?


----------

